# Amh etc........



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

My period has finally arrived 3 weeks late......unfortunately not pregnant, been told the delay was because I was taking pregnacare conception.

Now it has finally arrived I can get my Amh,fish,lh and oestrogen bloods done which my Gp has agreed to do so I have results when I go to Lister on the 8th......

Can anyone give me an idea of what my levels should be? I have read so many different things im confused :/


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have also read conflicting info so will be interested to see what others say...well done on getting your GP to do your tests!

xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

My Gp is quite good like that......he did tell me to keep it to myself.

Now one step closer to it all......I soooooo hope we get accepted for egg share


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fingers crossed!

I don't know how I am going to feel if we aren't accepted...I never was good with rejection hahahah!


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm the same because Egg Share is our only option.... 

Money wise we can't afford full ivf but I'm also really keen on helping someone who really needs a donor.....so for both reasons ideally hope I get accepted....

I also don't do rejection lol .....


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Donna,

It varies from clinic to clinic but it is normally FSH < 10 and AMH > 10 to be accepted to share. My FSH was 2.0 and then 7.0, with AMH 16.0 and I was accepted to share at Care Manchester with no problems - I produced 14 eggs at EC on a standard dose of menopur.

My clinic didn't need LH (as this is what triggers ovulation which doesn't occur in an IVF cycle) or oestrogen (usually taken to see if you have down regulated properly not as a requirement before you are accepted onto a cycle) so can't help with these sorry 

xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi vega

Thanks for the info..... It's results day today so glad I'll now know roughly if they ok.

Only had LH and Oestrogen done as my clinic, Lister in London requested them


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Results day!  Excited for you - let us know how you got on xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks dingle123......

I've got results back.... Fsh is 5.7 which I assume is ok.

But think they buggered up my amh...as they done loads protein tests instead by looks of it (I'm all confused now)

Luckily I can amh done at clinic on the day and don't have to wait for a period again for it...


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad to hear you can have the amh again....did they give any feedback re results and what they mean or was it literally just the stats? Xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya dingle123.......

Because it was my gp they just given me results, although it does say normal on the sheet.

I will find out more re. The egg share once clinic have looked at my results x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Donna...how are things? xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

To be honest not great..... We been turned down by 1 clinic for egg share, but hopefully Lister will accept us. 

It's driving me nuts and with most of my mates pregnant I don't have anyone who understands :/

How's things with you? You had bloods yet?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Really hope the Lister comes through for you  
I keep reading that their acceptance level is high so that is something yes?

Totally get the friends-being-pregnant thing.  Another friend announced on ** yesterday that's she's due in July.....really, really pleased for her and don't ever want to be the person that people feel they can't tell when they are fortune enough to fall but still...I feel pathetic that I haven't even had my bloods yet, due to my screwy AF no show... its nice to have people here on FF to chat to as I don't want to bore my non baby friends to death with our plans etc...

Going to stop thinking about it now and enjoy the next couple of days as I have some nice things lined up.  Any nice plans for the weekend?  Laura xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sure you will be able to have bloods done soon, I found the more I thought bout it all the later I was 

Not sure what to do weekend yet, may take kids out for day Saturday as other half has a day off.

Gonna try and keep myself busy, less than 2 weeks till Lister now  x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Two weeks - yay!  Hope you have a good weekend xx


----------

